# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Harnais Julius K9

## sylviana

J'aimerais prendre un harnais de beau gosse pour Voraus, mais ils disent de bien mesurer le poitrail pour la taille   :hein: 
Le garot, ok, mais le poitrail, comment on mesure ça? c'est la même chose? 
autre question: Voraus fait 38 kilos et la taille 2 va jusqu'à 40. Si jamais monsieur prend quelques kilos, ça lui ira toujours?    ::  

 ::

----------

Taille 2 sera largement suffisant pour un dob    ::  

en fait tu mesures le tour de poitrail , tu prends le tour du tronc juste derrière les pattes avant    :Embarrassment: k:

----------

c'est "tour du thorax" sur cette photo que tu mesures

----------


## sylviana

Ah merci, j'avais rien compris!    ::

----------


## skapounkette

J'en profite pour poser une ptite question: y a t'il une différence de solidité entre les harnais julius K9 standard et ceux qui sont "ultra léger"?

----------


## virginie63

Je profite de ce post pour savoir si vous savez la différence entre les julius classique et les nouveaux iDC power ???? A vue d'oeil la sangle devant le poitrail descend plus bas mais concrétement ça change quoi ????   :hein:

----------


## sylviana

Bon bah commandé pour ma part    ::   J'en ai pris qu'un pour le moment; je pense qu'il ira aux deux. Si je vois que ça convient bien aux chiens, j'en prendrai un second. J'ai aussi pris deux jeux de logos pour éviter de mettre Pretty Girl à Voraus    ::   Je regrette juste qu'on ne puisse pas faire des logos à la demande car j'aurai bien vu Beau Gosse pour V et Petite Chérie pour U    ::

----------


## la_puce

j'en prendrais bien un pour Biscuit mais je suis pas sur que ça lui aille   :fou:

----------


## rea

c'est difficile d'habiller les chiens saucisson pattes tordues   ::  

mais concretement, qu'elle est le gros plus de ce harnais?

----------

Pour moi le gros plus, c'est sa solidité à toute épreuve

----------


## virginie63

Je rajouterai a la solidité le confort pour le chien    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## rea

mais est-ce qu'il est pas un peu encombrant justement?

----------


## sylviana

Et vous le lavez comment? parce que moi, j'en ai un qui aime se rouler    ::

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

Bonjour.



> c'est difficile d'habiller les chiens saucisson pattes tordues   
> 
> mais concretement, qu'elle est le gros plus de ce harnais?


Personnellement, je suis plutôt déçue par ces harnais, je m'attendais à mieux.
Le seul point positif, c'est que les chiens ont la classe avec, et l'auraient encore plus avec des logos personnalisés  

Les points négatifs:
- la poignée, très désagréable au toucher (avec des gants ok, mais à mains nues...): c'était quand même un des aspects qui m'avait poussé à acheter ce harnais, résultat je n'utilise jamais la poignée  
- la sangle devant qui manque de souplesse quand on la scratche au maximum, ça fait double épaisseur 
- le harnais est bien rembourré, mais je ne le trouve pas confortable quand le chien doit rester couché, je les ai retirés pendant les 3 heures de TGV (peut-être la version light est-elle mieux à ce niveau ?)
- je ne les mets pas pendant la promenade du matin, quand mes 2 jeunes jouent à se bagarrer: beaucoup d'endroits où les ongles peuvent se coincer, et vu le prix, ça m'embêterait qu'ils les abîment  
- il est plus lourd qu'un harnais classique, je ne les ai pas mis aux chiens cet été à cause de la chaleur, ils ont déjà la langue pendant à peine les escaliers descendus, pas la peine de leur rajouter un poids sur le dos.

Donc pour moi, c'est mignon, mais il n'a rien d'exceptionnel non plus, je préfère les harnais classiques en nylon, plus confortables et légers; niveau solidité je n'ai jamais eu de souci avec les harnais classiques  





> Et vous le lavez comment? parce que moi, j'en ai un qui aime se rouler


La 1ère fois que je les ai lavés, je les ai mis dans la machine, ils ont survécu   
Mais les prochaines fois, je les laverai à la main, les grosses boucles qui tapent contre le hublot me stressent.

----------

je les mets à 60° en machine,aucun soucis.

sinon je n'ai pas de soucis de souplesse avec le scratch avant, et même en pleine chaleur mes chiens n'ont pas chaud avec, malgré les crapahutages  (surtout de stane) jamais d'accrochage nulle part (ronces, grillage, rampés dans les champs, ;...)

en tgv (on le prend trés souvent, c'est niquel,surtout pour la descente u train, je choppe par la poignée (d'ailleurs squoi qui est désagréable à la poignée ?) et zioup en bas cochon...


tu l'as acheté où ton harnais?

----------


## Coccynelleuh

salut tout le monde, ça fait déjà un peu plus d'un an que j'ai ce harnais, mais il n'est pas pratique pour ma "saucisse", quand elle marche il part un peu sur le côté. J'aimerais acheté un "T" pour relie le poitrail à l'abdomen, celui-ci à l'air confortable :
http://www.juliusk9.fr/protection-po...julius-k9.html

vous en avez acheté vous ? où ? c'est bien ?  
sur zooplus il y en a pas.

edit : j'ai le harnais taille mini mini (40-53)

----------


## Coccynelleuh

à la taille de ma chienne, j'ai trouvé sur ce site :
http://www.dog-sports.com/harnais-ju...julius-k9.html
Ce n'est pas en stock :'( je connais pas, donc si vous avez un autre à me conseiller, dont vous avez confiance je suis preneuse. Merciiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ben&

fenril font celui la ! 
http://www.fenril.fr/harnais-chien/6...-juliusk9.html

----------


## Coccynelleuh

La taille mini mini c'est la taille 0 ?
c'est pas mal aussi, pas dispo en taille 0 pour le moment, mais je retiens aussi cette déclinaison , merci

----------


## toutouill3

Non la taille mini mini et 0 c'est deux taille différente il me semble!

----------


## Poupoune 73

euh non effectivement taille 0 c'est pour les gabarits moyens (15-20kg)

----------


## Coccynelleuh

ah ouai, elle fait entre 7 et 8 kg ma toutoune

----------


## surmulot

J'ai achete le mien sur Zooplus, taille mini-mini, pinscher 6kg, tour de poitrail 51cm, car ce qui compte est le tour de poitrail pour determiner la taille et pas le nombre de kg..bien mesurer avec un metre ruban le tour total passant le metre juste derriere les pattes avant, la ou le thorax est le plus large.

----------


## xavmpa

Salut,
il y a ici https://www.canicaprice.com/harnais-julius-k9
En plus tu peux personnaliser les velcro au nom du chien !

----------


## surmulot

Extras ces harnais, je recommende

----------


## lucas92732

Salut, je pense que tu ne le regretteras pas, c'est un bon harnais. T'inquiète pas pour les tailles, il y a tout, le mieux c'est d'aller dans une animalerie avec ton chien pour l'essayer. Sinon si tu as besoin de plus de détails pour te faire un avis, je te conseille cet article : http://www.comment-dresser-son-chien...ulius-k9-avis/

Moi je trouve que c'est vraiment bien car c'est solide et confortable pour le chien

A plus

----------

